# Norwegian KFOR pics



## Skanza (27 Oct 2004)

Hey everyone, Im new to this forum, thought id show you guys some pics from the Norwegian KFOR. (I searched to see if there were any from before but couldnt find any, so sorry if some have been posted before)




















































(Not Real)




















Dont ask me wht they're doing :





Kings Guard

































































Note the Canadian   









































http://img71.exs.cx/img71/7780/KOSOV083.jpg/img]

[img]http://img71.exs.cx/img71/4159/KOSOV089.jpg





















Just a few of the Iraq Force



















































Will post more another time

kind regards

Scott


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (1 Nov 2004)

I  believe they are clearing their weapons, but Im not positive. i couldnt help but notice the side burns, goatees and beards on a few of them....  ;D it must be nice to have a bit of liberty in that area.  : ;D


----------



## Korus (2 Nov 2004)

oh my god, they're stealing those kids' soccer ball!!   ;D

Some good pictures there... Thanks for posting them.


----------



## GerryCan (8 Nov 2004)

Nice pics.
And yeah, they're clearing their weapons.
either that or they're shooting up a vietnam era urinal


----------



## qjdb (20 Dec 2004)

Yeah I noticed the facial fuzz too.

Did anyone else notice the 'backward flags' on their right shoulders, just like the American ones?   To keep the flag flying from the front.

Quentin


----------



## jonsey (20 Dec 2004)

So, THAT's how you win at soccer! ;D


Good pics.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Dec 2004)

H&K G3s? Kev?


----------

